# New Interior Decorating Topic



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

We had a few requests for a Interior Decorating forum and here it is.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Nathan...


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*CooL, Nice going!*

:laughing: Hurraaaay, I am thrilled..:thumbsup: .
looking forward to it.:yes: good move!.:thumbup:


----------



## johndavis709 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey,
congrats for starting the forum..
A starting tip: Dark colored curtains with white sofas, and a big window with cream bluie printed curtains seem to be a very cool combination. When sunlight enters the room, it will look awesome.. Will put pics if anybody wants..













_______________________________
For wonderful furniture: Conservatory Furniture and Outdoor Garden Furniture


----------



## vicpet (Apr 13, 2011)

Great advice johndavis709... Would love to see pictures. I too have a tip... dark gray walls look fantastic with white furniture, white drapes and icy blue and green accents. :thumbsup:


----------

